# anyone have dat wolves in da water video for dl



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

like da topic says,i remember seeing that on discovery channel but dat was a while ago if anyone has it holla bacc


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya dogg i wish i b havin dat shiznit too for sheezy my neezy if anyone got dat holla at a pizimp


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Translated to normal english:

If anyone has "Killer Instinct A Wolf in the Water", please let Aggressive know.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's some of it.
You guys got some screwed up fonts or broken spell check.









Rhoms.avi

P.avi

The rest are here in this post .

Thanks to Ducklake


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hilarious!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?


*_In Samuel L. Jackson's voice_*

*English, Motherf*cker, ENGLISH!!!!*

:laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i have it


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

can some1 upload to a for us??


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> mtx1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> mtx1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?
> ...


 Do you speak it?!!?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> mtx1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL tankz dog i appeciata da rezponze ya herd mea?
> ...


 lol.
That's the best


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Wolf in the water is on dvd & vhs in the us but in the uk it's like gold duSomeone upload it for us poor poor gits from the uk.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

whats and mp42 decompressor?...i cant view it cuz i dont have one of those...anyone know where to find it?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just received mine on dvd and finished watching it yesterday. I couldnt find anyone else who had in on vid either for download and bought it off Amazon.com It was only like $7.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what kinda fish was in the movie where all the carbes tore it up? was it a flowerhorn?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

if i remember correct, there arent any wild flower horn right? they are a result from crosbreeding?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

For anyone that is in Europe i can write it on DVD and send it with CashOnDelivery.I want only the money of the DVD disk and the post expensives from Greece to your country.
But also i believe that the original is very cheap. I got mine from amazon for only 15 Euros i think.
PM me if you want it.

JIM


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mlee965 said:


> whats and mp42 decompressor?...i cant view it cuz i dont have one of those...anyone know where to find it?


 Go here and get the K-Lite Codec Pack.
It's got all the codecs you should ever need for viewing movies.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I can also burn it for you on dvd. Where are you located?


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

ahah alot of funny replies..







but fo real tho can someone put it on kazaa or some kind of sharing program? email or somethn.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'll try to make a divx movie for you, will take me a day or two. Last time I tried, it didnt encode right. No promises, but will try!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I'll try to make a divx movie for you, will take me a day or two. Last time I tried, it didnt encode right. No promises, but will try!


 will you upload it to an ftp so we will be able to dl it or??


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Either way, FTP or Kazaa. My upload speed is only 256k so it will take awhile if I am able to encode it.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I have just brought wolf in the water and will be encoding all of it to avi. I will set up a ftp so WATCH THIS SPACE.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Yep I would very much appreciate a copy of that as well. If someone sends it to me on msn or whatever I am willing to put on my FTP server for everyone else to download.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Gj mates that one hell of a great favor


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> I have just brought wolf in the water and will be encoding all of it to avi. I will set up a ftp so pm me for the ftp address after sept 27th.


 That's great









Definitely keep us updated: lots of eager "customers" here...


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

cant wait voyi...never seen that video before


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

kouma said:


> Yep I would very much appreciate a copy of that as well. If someone sends it to me on msn or whatever I am willing to put on my FTP server for everyone else to download.












btw thanks winkyee for the posts//sweet


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ive never seen the video either, heard alot about it seems to be a good one, can hardly wait


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

VOYAGERXP you're the MAN!! please hurry up though I have patience disorder


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

For who ever watched that program, how long is it? and is it really worth all that fuss?!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Is anyone decoding the vid yet??


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i just ordered the dvd - hopefully through some friends I'll be able to get it to Xenon or someone else who can host it.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)




----------

